# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [jsp] rcuperation de valeur d'un formulaire

## peppena

bonjour
j'ai une page html qui contient un formulaire .
l'action du formulaire appel une page jsp, dans laquelle je veux rcuprer les valeurs du formulaire , j'ai essay avec : 


```

```

il me renvoi toujours null pour toutes les variables ....
que dois je faire ?

MERCI

----------


## FreshVic

tu nous en dit pas assez d'abord est ce que dans ton formulaire tu as un input ayant name="Email" pour attribut ????
Parce que c a partir du name d'un champ que tu recupere sa valeur dans le request !!!

----------


## peppena

oui v bien a 


```
<input type="text" name="Email" size="30" >
```

----------


## ZeKiD

As tu bien mis un nom de mthode  ton formulaire.
Peux tu nous montrer ta page HTML et ta page JSP ?
Merci

----------


## peppena

oui bien sure : 
voila le formulaire dans la page html: 


```

```

et voil le code dans la page jsp : 


```

```

----------


## peppena

voil comment j'ai dclar mon form : 


```

```

il ne faillait pas utiliser a :
method="post" 

maintenant a marche !!

MERCI

----------


## ZeKiD

Peux tu supprimer le enctype="text/plain" et refaire le test.
Normalement  marche aussi avec method=post

----------


## peppena

oui a marche aussi   ::roll::

----------


## ZeKiD

Ok je comprends mieux !

----------


## peppena

qu'est ce que tu comprends ?

----------


## ZeKiD

Tu as essayer de supprimer ton enctype et remis ton post ???
Non ?

----------


## peppena

a devient une blague l   ::lol::  

alors soit t'as compris soit ...

----------


## ZeKiD

Bon pas grave ! Laisse tomber l'essentiel c'est que  marche.

----------

